# Confused about direct internet connection and...? Please help



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

I connected my first MacBook Pro wirelessly to my home wifi. All is good. BUT, do I need to get a wire to plug into the computer to make a wired internet connection?

I hope I am explaining this well:nonono:

The old computer , a PC, had wifi and had a wire connection from the Netgear wireless router to the computer. 

Do I need to do this for the Mac??? Thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can use wi-fi or ethernet but some report Bluetooth slowdown with wi-fi.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You only need _one_ internet connection to any computer. 
As stated, You have the choice with your PC and with the Macbook Pro to connect via an Ethernet cable *OR* Wireless. you don't need both. 
The Ethernet cable will probably be just slightly faster internet but you won't be mobile, you will be tied to the cable, which is why you use wireless. 
If you are using your Macbook on a desk next to the Router, then a cable is fine, but if you want to use it in other places in your house, or walk around, you would use wireless connection.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

You can access the internet EITHER via wi-fi connection or ethernet connection(wired). You don't need both. Hope this helps.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## johnparker03 (Mar 20, 2017)

NO need to connect you internet connection with wire because you have connected your cmacbook pro with home wifi device.

Hope this answer of your question..


----------

